# system.map not found [Solved]

## trsix

Just a quick question here.

i use a genkernel, linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r9

i have done "emerge nvidia-glx" and the next step is to "modprobe nvidia" and i get a 

```
localhost / # modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
```

so i run the command 

```
localhost / # modules-update

 * System.map not found - unable to check symbols

```

ive been doing some reading and it appears as though i have to recompile my kernel to get a system.map file to be generated.  is this so? ... a secondary question to this one, i have recompiled my kernel and then my network wouldnt start.  i want to be sure that my network starts, my eth0 was started but the network service didnt start.  anything i can to do recompile an exact copy of my existing and working kernel?

thanks :)Last edited by trsix on Fri Jun 16, 2006 6:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Headrush

You haven't done a

```
emerge nvidia-kernel
```

first.

----------

## trsix

yep i did, and when i tried to do the 

```
modprobe nvidia
```

 it errors saying module not found which put me on this path :)

----------

## Headrush

What is the output of:

```
equery files nvidia-kernel

uname -a
```

If you don't have equery, emerge gentoolkit. (No Gentoo system should be without it)

----------

## trsix

i recompiled the kernel and got the system.map file, booting fine 

I didnt have equery so i emerged gentoolkit .. ill be doing alot of reading on that one :)

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> What is the output of:
> 
> ```
> equery files nvidia-kernel
> 
> ...

 

Heres my equery 

```

localhost trsie # equery files nvidia-kernel

[ Searching for packages matching nvidia-kernel... ]

* Contents of media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5:

/etc

/etc/modules.d

/etc/modules.d/nvidia

/lib

/lib/modules

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/video

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/video/nvidia.ko

/sbin

/sbin/NVmakedevices.sh

/usr

/usr/share

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5

/usr/share/doc/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5/README.gz
```

and uname -a

```
localhost trsie # uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jun 15 19:54:46 PDT 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

i just tried to do the modprobe nvidia and got this

```
localhost trsie # modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/video/nvidia.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

off to do more reading, ill post if i find out anything, but please feel free to update if you have any info :)

----------

## Headrush

What video card do you have?

If its anything remotely modern, you should unmask the newest nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx versions and use them.

There is a thread based on this error:

```
FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/video/nvidia.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

already. I would update to the newer nvidia versions first.

Post the output from dmesg after trying to load the nvidia driver.

----------

## trsix

Ive got a 6600 GT and i did some reading on http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches/issues-resolved.htm and down at the bottom is a fix which asks me to run 

```
echo media-video/nvidia-kernel >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 and then 

```
emerge nvidia-kernel
```

 after that i did 

```
modprobe nvidia
```

 and it appears to have worked, no errors popped up  :)  

*Note: this is my new equery

```
localhost / # equery files nvidia-kernel

[ Searching for packages matching nvidia-kernel... ]

* Contents of media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762:

/etc

/etc/modules.d

/etc/modules.d/nvidia

/lib

/lib/modules

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/video

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/video/nvidia.ko

/usr

/usr/share

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762

/usr/share/doc/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762/Copyrights.gz

/usr/share/doc/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762/NVIDIA_Changelog.gz

/usr/share/doc/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762/README.gz

```

it should be ok now, but ill see if i can get my system to actually load nvidia :)  ill be waiting for the logo

----------

## Headrush

Make sure to add nvidia-glx to package.keywords also. (You'll need it for 3D, it has to match the nvidia-kernel version.)

----------

## trsix

hmm. nvidia module is loaded but when i try to startx, says no screens found.  screens do exist but none are in a usable configuration.

do you use an nvidia driver?  id like to look at your xorg.conf file if you do:)

----------

## Headrush

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        Option  "OffTime" "20"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Logitech MX510" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

     FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

     FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

     FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

     FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

     FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

     FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

     FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

     FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "logiaccess"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Logitech MX510"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/MX510"

        Option      "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        Option  "DPMS"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

        VertRefresh  60.0 - 60.0

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "RENDER" "Enable"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Option     "NoLogo"                     "1"

        Option     "HWcursor"                   "1"

        Option     "RenderAccel"                "1"

        Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"

        Option     "CursorShadow"               "1"

        Option      "RandRRotation" "1"

        Option      "BackingStore" "1"

        Option      "Coolbits"     "1"

        Option      "NvAGP" "2"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV35 [GeForce FX 5900]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultColorDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## trsix

everything looks ok...  see anything that jumps out at you?

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "X.Org Configured"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

# PS/2 Mouse not detected

# Serial Mouse not detected

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

#No Synaptics touchpad found

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "vbe"

   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "speedo"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option   "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option   "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

   Option   "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Serial Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option   "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics"

   Driver   "synaptics"

   Option   "Protocol" "event"

   Option   "Device" ""

   Option   "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option   "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option   "TopEdge" "1900"

   Option   "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option   "FingerLow" "25"

   Option   "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option   "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option   "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option   "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option   "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

   Option   "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option   "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

   # sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

   #Option     "sw_cursor"

   #Option     "hw_cursor"

   #Option     "NoAccel"

   #Option     "ShowCache"

   #Option     "ShadowFB"

   #Option     "UseFBDev"

   #Option     "Rotate"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   # The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "Card0"

   Monitor   "Monitor0"

   DefaultColorDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   1

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   4

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   8

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   15

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   32

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## Headrush

Remove the DRI section and the GLcore module, and please post the exact error message.

----------

## trsix

ok, heres what it says 

```
(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE)Nvidia (0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA Kernel 

(EE)Nvidia (0):   ****Aborting****

(EE)Screen(s) found but none have a usable configuration

```

----------

## Headrush

Are you sure the nvidia module loaded OK?

Are the nvidia /dev nodes created?

Will it start if you uncomment the glx module?

----------

## trsix

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> Are you sure the nvidia module loaded OK?

 

```
localhost / # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               4544212  -

```

 *Quote:*   

> Are the nvidia /dev nodes created?

 

no, theres no /dev/nvidia anythings.  strange part is that before i rebooted they were there.  i did some reading and i could run 

```
/sbin/NVmakedevices.sh
```

but this is the output

```
localhost / # /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh

bash: /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh: No such file or directory

```

and i was able to do that before the re-boot too...

 *Quote:*   

> Will it start if you uncomment the glx module?

 

im going to see if i can get the /sbin/NV... thing to work, not sure why its not there, this happened since i masked the nvidia-glx tho so im going to see if theres anything there...

----------

## trsix

interesting.  i completely unmerged nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx, added the masks, emerged kernel, then glx and startx... its working  :Smile: 

now i just have to get my resolution from 1024x768 to something better.  Ive got a 20" widescreen lcd so im going to have to figure out how to run like 1680 x 1050 if memory serves me.  thanks for all your help on the nvidia stuff.  you were right all along.  i added the mask to /etc/portage/package.keyword instead of keywords... my bad totally  :Smile: 

again appreciate all the help

----------

## Headrush

 *trsix wrote:*   

> interesting.  i completely unmerged nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx, added the masks, emerged kernel, then glx and startx... its working 
> 
> now i just have to get my resolution from 1024x768 to something better.  Ive got a 20" widescreen lcd so im going to have to figure out how to run like 1680 x 1050 if memory serves me.  thanks for all your help on the nvidia stuff.  you were right all along.  i added the mask to /etc/portage/package.keyword instead of keywords... my bad totally 
> 
> again appreciate all the help

 

I have the same size monitor. I removed the mode sizes in xorg.conf and let the driver pick it. 

Use DVI if you have it.

----------

## trsix

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have the same size monitor. I removed the mode sizes in xorg.conf and let the driver pick it. 
> 
> Use DVI if you have it.

 

exactly as you said it would work.  its been a long time since ive run gentoo or even linux for that matter. when did it start to auto pick the rez like that?

----------

## Headrush

 *trsix wrote:*   

>  *Headrush wrote:*   
> 
> I have the same size monitor. I removed the mode sizes in xorg.conf and let the driver pick it. 
> 
> Use DVI if you have it. 
> ...

 

Its always worked for me like that since I've been using a DVI connector. That's 4 generations of nvidia cards.

TI 4200 -> FX 5600 -> FX 5900 -> FX 6800 GS

I think most new monitors can supply the EDID info needed back to the driver. (I've only noticed the auto-size output in the Xorg.0.log in the last few versions of the nvidia driver, so maybe it was just set as the default recently.).

----------

